
Tell HN: New Google finance sucks - hahahaha23
Can’t tolerate it. Please recommend alternatives
======
mtmail
From an older ShowHN: [https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-
alternative](https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-alternative)

~~~
geraldcombs
That looks really useful, but there's no way in hell I'm providing information
about my portfolio to a site with "Sign in with Facebook" on its front page.

------
meric
Yahoo finance improved IMO.

I can’t use google finance, some stocks I’m interested in have a share price
is < 1 cent, but google finance charts have a minimum increment of 1 cent.

------
aksingh11
same here --- the new one is classic overengineering

